# How to do the best for your senior Golden?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My suggestion would be pretty much what us mid aged people should do: good medical (vet) care with checkups either yearly or 2x/year with lab work and a good physical; regular daily exercise and good nutrition ( meaning a good meat based diet in an amount to maintain a healthy weight). Also, lots of socialization and interaction of their family... they need to be included as a member of the family. With all these components, she should have a healthy middle/older age and be a happy family member.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would add glucosamine/chondroitin/msm supplement for joint health.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I notice that our senior goldens really prize their comforts more than at a young age: A comfy bed, a warm blanket- they are appreciative of these luxuries.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

We can't really prevent the signs of aging in dogs any more than we can prevent them in people. But we can slow down and minimize many of the age-related changes, as Betty said through good nutrition, exercise, creature comforts and socialization. Keeping your dog at an optimal weight is crucial, too, as extra weight can impact the joints, heart, lungs, etc. 

I also adopted a 7-year-old golden this year, and she is showing no signs of slowing down. She often runs around like a puppy. But like people, dogs age at different rates. I'm pushing 60 and still go running several days/week, while others my age can barely hobble from the car to the front door.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep 'em lean and fit. Nice bed with warmth in the winter, and just keep on lovin' her the way you do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great ideas so far and all the ones that I thought of. I have a 12 1/2 yr old senior. 
I moved this to the senior section so the people that have seniors will see it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and of course, be sure you're feeding a high quality, digestible food!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I met a 14 year old Twin Beau D golden girl in the park yesterday. She was groomed like she was going to a show, and still a proud, pretty dog, though with cloudy eyes and a stiff walk. I fell all over myself asking the owner how she had done such an amazing job. She said she fed raw for the past ten years, took the dog both to her job at a nursing home and for a walk almost every day, and stopped all vaccines at age 11. The dog had been spayed at 4 years old and had finished her Can Ch in the 90's. It lifted my spirits to see such an old girl walk in the woods!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is a fabulous thread! I'm the newsletter person for our rescue (GRRNT) and just starting on putting stories and features together for our spring issue, dealing with Senior goldens. Please keep these suggestions coming as it will help me get more ideas for this newsletter! 

I've got an 11 1/2 year old and agree with all the above suggestions. I can only add be alert and if you sense something off with your Golden go ahead and call the vet. Sometimes early intervention can go a long way in preventing something from getting more serious. Due to my senior guy getting dangerously ill three years in a row in December after vomiting, I now call the vet whenever he throws up more than once for unexplained reasons. There is something about the week of December 12 that doesn't agree with him (and it's not Christmas decor) so I'm on pins and needles during that time! Last year we broke the cycle but he was on antibiotics for an ear infection.

Giving them some extra loving is always good for *both* the senior dog and the person giving them the love!


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't believe my Max is 10 yrs old already (just turned 10 on Dec 2nd)! He has slowed down a lot in the past 2 years. Since we added a puppy to the family, it's even clearer how much older he acts compared to the 4 month old. He's eyes are very cloudy, he's getting grey on his face, it seems like he thinks twice before going up and down stairs now.
But with all of that in mind, he still romps around with Brutus, picks on the cat, and leaps into the car every time I open the door (whether he's invited or not haha). 

The best thing to do for them is what's already been said and lots and lots and lots of love! Since Brutus has joined us, it definitely evident how much more senior Goldens appreciate a nice good belly rub, numerous kisses, and simple eye contact and a smile when you walk in the room. They are definitely more aware of you and how you're feeling than a young ankle biter is. 

Anyway, don't stop daily exercise activities because Sasha's older, you have to keep them moving...just not as much or as often. They still need to smell the great outdoors and pee on mailboxes :


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Use "Missing Link" daily.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I would add that as your golden ages, pay attention to their mobility. If they're having trouble getting up and down on hardwoods or keeping their feet under them, put down some rubber-backed rugs so they can get a purchase instead of sliding. Buy a harness to help them up when their hind ends get so stiff or can't support them well. Give them pain medications when arthritis or other age-related aches become painful. Keep them moving every day, even if a short walk is all they can manage. Kiss them lots!


----------

